# Whats going on and how to survive in Music Libraries!



## suburst (Jun 29, 2020)

Lately, some big royalty free libraries like Audio Jungle, Pond5, and not only, like Discovery channel and Netflix cut royalties etc and some stuff in the US where you need to have an employer to play music for you, have been totally "smashed in the head". Like all the pandemic and all crysis wasn't enough for 2020.

My main concern is what to do now to survive?

Audiojungle, made a new model of business that its called "Elements" and they pick themeselves some top commercial composers etc etc and you have to pay $16 a month and gain unlimited access. That happened nearly summer of 2019 or earlier. All other composers, and that was their system before, are left with tracks of $19 each. And when they set the prices free, anyone can set a track to lowest even, $5!

Pond5 where it was 50% earnings for composers, they did it 35% now.

All sales are dead. Audiojungle also very recently introduced a new "discount" option so you can make a sale of your track (luckily for all authors not only those in elements). Andalso... they advertise the discounted tracks, so if you don't have a discount you are left behind!


I don't want to say a lot, but I as a composer for Pond5 and AJ, am in a 90% drop, I had times earning$1000 a month, and now even went to $19 a month.

What do you think about this future? Why is it happening and where will it end? They are acting like their companies are bankrupt and they do all these. How it all started???? :D:D
And why?

I hope for the best thought! Good luck to you.

Suggestions would be nice!


----------



## Krayh (Jun 29, 2020)

It's a race towards the bottom, I'm afraid you see it everywhere. Take a look at fiver for example absolutely madness! There are always people dumb enough to work for less than minimum wage. Give it a few more years, and this market is completely dead. I'm one of the few lucky ones that are not depended on my music sales, but man if you are you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 29, 2020)

I jumped off the ship when Pond5 made the change, and I see loads of people complaining about the lack of sales on several different places, so I like to think it was the right decision. Hate to be a quitter, but sometimes cold, logical thinking has it’s place.

I don’t know if that’s the reason, but I’ve been enjoying writing music much more nowadays.


----------



## FinGael (Jun 30, 2020)

[rant]

I guess that is called progression. Or whatever.

Photo stock companies did it first, making it very hard to earn money with your images, so it was not that difficult to see where this was leading with the music libraries too. Yes, you can always get some botox and a nice tan, pose with your "favorite" products in Instagram, and make a buck, but I want to be polite and not say anything more about that. 

Not particularly about library music, but I loved the original idea of MP3.com about twenty years ago, where anyone could get a decent money if you had people listening and downloading your music. Very decent when compared to what for example Spotify is paying to artists. Then they started messing with the big artists and superstars, which became so expensive trip that the boat soon flipped over.

It is a strange situation; we have high speed internet, lots of inexpensive high quality tools easily available to create, huge audiences, but it is becoming harder and harder to be heard and earn a decent living by creating music. Except the rare ones that are being hired for who they are and what they do.

What is a world where people do not sell records anymore and have to sell expensive live tickets and all sorts of merchandise to get a living? Cr*p, I think I am becoming old...

[/rant]

And yes, I know that there is always demand for talented and likeable people, who are ready to evolve and reinvent themselves. Anyways, have a good day everyone.


----------



## suburst (Jun 30, 2020)

Luckily, I am also doing something else for a living, I am not depnded on AJ and Pond5.

What about you guys, you have clients that hire you? Or do you do library music as well?

And what do you suggest for finding work or making some money from libraries? Is there a better way to go than AJ and Pond5? 

Cheers!


----------



## Rory (Jun 30, 2020)

On YouTube, I think that the main sources for filmmakers with money is now Epidemic Sound, although ArtList also has a following. Indeed, I just did a search for "YouTube music libraries" and Epidemic Sound was the first hit. I don't think that people with money to spend are bothering with Pond5 or AudioJungle in the first place. The "voice" of AudioJungle has become a running joke.


----------



## muk (Jun 30, 2020)

suburst said:


> And what do you suggest for finding work or making some money from libraries? Is there a better way to go than AJ and Pond5?



With streaming taking over ever larger parts of views and paying practically nothing, the future of royalties i very insecure. If you compare what Netflix pays to cable, it's sad. Either PRO's can negotiate a better deal for composer's to secure a fair income from streaming. Or there will come a point where it is impossible to make a living from library music, except for very few top earners.

For now, working with well established exclusive libraries can be a way to still earn a decent income.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 30, 2020)

Music has only the worth someone is willing to pay. Who of us payed for produced music the last time? Most music links here go to YT or Soundcloud. Music has to be free, even for the musicians around here who spend their lifetime producing that stuff.
But still: people want to MAKE music. No wonder more and more musicians look for a market inside the music community itself. Sample libraries, mixing tipps, templates, orchestration tutorials, DAW setup assistents, composing courses, key switching adds, synth patches... we pay each other and the money comes into the community from hobbyists with day jobs. Nothing wrong with that. Maybe a bit disenchanting. It's not as glamorous as red carpets, flash lights and champagne.
Like anglers today. They don't get payed for the fish. They pay to get a place to fish and have a relaxing day.


----------



## FinGael (Jun 30, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Music has only the worth someone is willing to pay. Who of us payed for produced music the last time? Most music links here go to YT or Soundcloud. Music has to be free, even for the musicians around here who spend their lifetime producing that stuff.
> But still: people want to MAKE music. No wonder more and more musicians look for a market inside the music community itself. Sample libraries, mixing tipps, templates, orchestration tutorials, DAW setup assistents, composing courses, key switching adds, synth patches... we pay each other and the money comes into the community from hobbyists with day jobs. Nothing wrong with that. Maybe a bit disenchanting. It's not as glamorous as red carpets, flash lights and champagne.
> Like anglers today. They don't get payed for the fish. They pay to get a place to fish and have a relaxing day.



*Taking notes*

Ok. Time for a genre change. _Narrating in 8-bit:_ "Tit-tit-tit-ti tii-dit tit-ti tii dii dii."

So painters will be selling paint to each other, no one buys paintings, and people will get low quality prints for free to hang on their walls?


----------



## Krayh (Jun 30, 2020)

FinGael said:


> *Taking notes*
> 
> Ok. Time for a genre change. _Narrating in 8-bit:_ "Tit-tit-tit-ti tii-dit tit-ti tii dii dii."
> 
> So painters will be selling paint to each other, no one buys paintings, and people will get low quality prints for free to hang on their walls?



Well thats the point now is it. The problem is that in a lot of cases the quality isnt low anymore, there are many good/great compositions for less than 10 bucks available.

And yes what Saxer said people WANT to create so indeed a painter will paint and give there paintings away for peanuts.


----------



## Varishnipu (Jul 1, 2020)

Forget the music libraries and learn to code....my life changed because I work from home and charge hundreds for projects.....no more hard times with the music


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 1, 2020)

FinGael said:


> So painters will be selling paint to each other, no one buys paintings, and people will get low quality prints for free to hang on their walls?



Not paint, but digital brushes, and if they're really good they sell tutorial videos or courses etc.. Otherwise pretty spot on:








Cubebrush - Curated digital assets & resources


Shop for the world’s best CG Tutorials, 3D Models, 2D Game Assets, Brushes, AR-VR-Game-ready models and more at cubebrush.co




cubebrush.co


----------



## Ivan M. (Jul 1, 2020)

So how do you people earn your living? I know some get composition/orchestration/etc gigs, but I believe those gigs are very limited, and there's a lot of people here. 
Is it simply exclusive libraries? Do you get any income from self publishing, like bandcamp, and streaming services?


----------



## Daryl (Jul 1, 2020)

Most of my income comes from my library music or my labels. Other income comes from the production company that I run. I have nothing to do with audio streaming services, as I don't approve of their business models.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 1, 2020)

Buying selling stocks and playing golf


----------



## Saxer (Jul 1, 2020)

This year I found out that spending less money is as effective as earning more.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jul 3, 2020)

Some people really get the whole RF market and do well in it, but I'd guess that's a small group. I think for most of us it's best to treat that as "beer money" and not pour too much of yourself into it. I personally use pond5 as a place to drop off a few old rejects, experiments, and some cues I did for a couple old short films in college. 

The odds feel better (at least in my experience) with exclusive libraries who handle all the metadata and sales stuff. It's just a matter of finding libraries that:
A - like your stuff and have a place for it.
B - are busy with sales, meetings, pitches, etc. Boots on the ground, hustling to sell your music because they've also invested time or money into it.

Yes, luck can be heavily involved with finding that perfect fit.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 3, 2020)

StevenMcDonald said:


> B - are busy with sales, meetings, pitches, etc. Boots on the ground, hustling to sell your music because they've also invested time or money into it.


Sorry, I meant to comment on this, but I forgot. Steven is absolutely right. The reason to sign up with a respected Publisher is all about sales.

Do they have a large network?
Do they have an experienced sales team?
Do they have good contacts in the industry?
Do they have "sweetheart" deals with broadcasters?

All of these questions should be addressed before you decide what's best for you. When we set up our labels the most important thing was distribution. Without that, there is absolutely no point.


----------

